# size matters



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pic of 1gb drive 20 years ago :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When I started computing, nearly 50 years ago, the university computer was housed in a large Victorian house. It took up practically all of it and had less actual computing power than my current domestic oven. If you wanted anything done you booked one of the staff to transfer all your data to punched cards and then you made an appointment to come back in 3 or 4 days to collect the processed results. If they were busy it could take much,much longer than that.

To be honest, it did not seem to make much difference to the nature of research then; we seemed to come up with far fewer duff correlations than happens now.

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

40 years ago a ten disc storage device was the size of a large washing machine. 3384 seems to ring a bell but no idea the capacity.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes about 40 years ago single replaceable disc cabinets were the size of large washing machines and the first ones I worked on were hydraulically activated Eds 8's (8 MB). Dirty things with oil everywhere.
The fixed disks were massive and when they were decommissioned people took them home to make coffee tables. For some reason they were sometimes called drums??


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Right on Kevin. A 1.26GB HDA from an IBM 3380 model J circa 1987. Very fast data access at that time and used in an IBM Mainframe 370 environment.

This takes me back a bit, I used to install and repair them.


----------

